# CPC, CCS, CCS-P seeking employment in PA



## apotteiger (Jun 4, 2011)

CCS, CCS-P, CPC certified coder with experience in physician office, ER, in-patient acute care, LTACH, and HCC coding seeking remote medical coding position or coding position in the Harrisburg, PA area.  

Please contact adpotteiger@msn.com


----------

